# electical problems?



## escymkii (Dec 14, 2011)

hi im new here. my car runs fine when the airconditioning is turned on, once the aircon is of (or the compressor disengages) the car starts to misfire and sometimes even shutting down and if it does it makes a kzzt sound near the fusebox and everything electrical (clock warnign lights etc) goes dead, what i did was remove the key and reinsert it until electronics goes back and the weird kzzt sound gone. what should i check? battery connections are tight and i dont think its the battery itself because it starts normally without the weird kzzt sound


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

Have you checked all the fuses and everything? the sound could be from a blown fuse, fuse is grounding out somewhere, or a bad fuse block all together. and in regards to the air conditioning, one of your pulley's could possibly be moved and making your belt(s) loose creating an "off beat" rotation of cylinder/valve to spark. check n see. but that's all i could think of that could be possible causes.


----------



## escymkii (Dec 14, 2011)

theres no blown fuse, fuse ground? how do i check if its grounded? it actualy feels grounded. whats a fuse block? the one that holds the fuse or the whole fuse box? ill check the belt later and post back. thanks for the fast reply


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

If its grounding out its bad, but since your battery stays alive we should be able to rule that out. And the fuse block is the fuse box, I just grew up reffering to it as a fuse block lol. There could still be a fuse grounding out that is only on when the key is turned, but I can't tell, I'm not there to test it out.
But if you can just check the pullleys and try n follow your wiring if that's all good then I'm stumped, I just barely started really doing engine work to cars, so that's all I can think of. I'm more inclined in the electical aspects of it, like wiring stuff to cars lol

Sent from my SHARP-ADS1 using AutoGuide.Com Free


----------



## escymkii (Dec 14, 2011)

hmm, okei ill check out the wires and maybe also clean the contacts in the fuse box thanks


----------



## escymkii (Dec 14, 2011)

Dec 13, 2011 9:38pm | Facebook

notice in this video that when i turn off my a/c it crazy and misfires a bit. its not that audible but you can see the shiftknob shakes, then when i turn the a/c again it returns to normal.

sometimes its worse when the a.c disengages the whole car turns of and pzzt sound. annoying. i just checked the belts and its fine, ill work on the fusebox later


----------

